# my husband,my in laws and my parents want me to get divorced but i don't want



## simple (Jan 16, 2012)

i have been married for 8months, n had 5 months of courtship earlier. my marriage was arranged, the courtship period was fine though at some times me n my parents felt dat my inlaws are very demanding but we ignored that thinking that they will keep me happy after marriage. but after marriage my husband, mother inlay n my sister inlaws started telling me dat i don't look beautiful, i don't do house work as they expect me to, dey always demanded to get things from my parents home. i had restrictions in meeting my parents, staying at their home n evn talking to them. everyday they had a new problem did me, dat i don't do dis, my parents didn't do dis etc. 
my parents don't want me to stay did my inlaws because day all r basically very cruel n bad people. i got pregnant n my husband n the entire family didn't evn ask me about it. i am at my parents home from past 2 months, n i have tried to contact my husband but he never takes my calls, he is a mummas boy, n basically behind all the things its his mothers master mind.
now parents tell me to leave them as they are showing such attitude to me, but sumwhr i still want to go bak, probably i m being stupid, but i feel my husband is right now influenced by his mom. plzz suggest me why should i do


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

From what you have said it sounds like divorce is your only option. It's probably your best option as well. 

Your husband and inlaws abuse you. Do you really want to live a live where you are abused and humilitated daily. They will teach your child to abuse and mistreat you as well.


----------



## simple (Jan 16, 2012)

dear elegirl, i knw divorce is d best option, but i am too weak to handle dis, i want to give my husband a chance, dnt knw y?
am i wrong?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is not right or wrong here. There is what is best for you. It would be a very bad life for you to live they way you say he and his family treat you. You are worth so much more. You need to believe that.

You are not wrong to want to make your marriage work. Marriage is a very strange thing. Once we (especially women) are intimate with someone it makes our body produce hormones that makes us feel tied to that person. It takes about 1 year for those hormones to no longer be created every time we think of them, hear their voice, etc. The pain of withdrawal is real.

If you feel too weak then lean on your parents. They sound like loving parents. Ask them for the help you need. 

I'm not sure where you live.. can you get a job once you have had the baby? Do you have any training or college education that would help you support yourself and your child?


----------

